# new look for the Single Seven



## LSCG (Aug 21, 2015)

I had posted this elsewhere but I don't believe I posted it here on woodbarter.




I got my Single Seven a few months back and while I really liked it as it was I had an idea in my head of how I really wanted it to look. after a few months of parts gathering and a few days of work I finally have what I wanted.

along the way I took pictures of what I have done and I thought i'd share them with y'all.


how it looked from the factory and disassembly.

http://i394.Rule #2/albums/pp23/comedy2121/P1100109_zpsmpheqgv0.jpg

http://i394.Rule #2/albums/pp23/comedy2121/P1100110_zpsbt8rgihe.jpg

http://i394.Rule #2/albums/pp23/comedy2121/P1100112_zpsefjzljr6.jpg

http://i394.Rule #2/albums/pp23/comedy2121/P1100113_zpswbbpjhjy.jpg

http://i394.Rule #2/albums/pp23/comedy2121/P1100114_zpsrdomdyeu.jpg

http://i394.Rule #2/albums/pp23/comedy2121/P1100115_zpswwg7oonf.jpg


the stock hammer and trigger (right) were replaced with a Bisley hammer and trigger(left).

http://i394.Rule #2/albums/pp23/comedy2121/P1100116_zpsl9dfj8m0.jpg

http://i394.Rule #2/albums/pp23/comedy2121/P1100117_zpsxtoxesxb.jpg

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## LSCG (Aug 21, 2015)

first mock up. as you can see to match the main frame a lot of material needs to be removed from the grip frame.

http://i394.Rule #2/albums/pp23/comedy2121/IMG_0116_zpsglzsw2hp.jpg

http://i394.Rule #2/albums/pp23/comedy2121/IMG_0117_zpsnjv7xt6d.jpg

http://i394.Rule #2/albums/pp23/comedy2121/IMG_0118_zpsrplpt7bm.jpg

http://i394.Rule #2/albums/pp23/comedy2121/IMG_0119_zpsxc2sptyt.jpg


after some sanding and file work I have it closely fitted. for the most part it went well but unfortunately I did slip and flatten a corner on the grip frame. i'm not too upset about it since this is the first time I've ever fit a grip frame to a main frame. i'll do better next time.

http://i394.Rule #2/albums/pp23/comedy2121/IMG_0148_zpslhp8zqax.jpg

http://i394.Rule #2/albums/pp23/comedy2121/IMG_0149_zpshdqbwzab.jpg


next up was the front sight, I just don't like the way the factory sight looks so I decided to reshape it similar to Elmer Keith's #5 front sight.

http://i394.Rule #2/albums/pp23/comedy2121/IMG_0152_zpsmpichhg1.jpg

http://i394.Rule #2/albums/pp23/comedy2121/IMG_0153_zpscabul5k9.jpg

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## LSCG (Aug 21, 2015)

now on to the ejector Rod. there are a few options out there if you want something different but none of them really spoke to me so I decided to modify the one I had. a couple of drill bits, a little time and I wound up with this. I really like how it turned out.

http://i394.Rule #2/albums/pp23/comedy2121/IMG_0151_zpsbozrcccv.jpg

http://i394.Rule #2/albums/pp23/comedy2121/IMG_0154_zpsr9qlswaj.jpg

http://i394.Rule #2/albums/pp23/comedy2121/IMG_0155_zps3uxkvzga.jpg

http://i394.Rule #2/albums/pp23/comedy2121/IMG_0157_zpsarbxnhps.jpg


the stock Base Pin (right) was replaced with a Belt Mountain #5 style Base pin (left).

http://i394.Rule #2/albums/pp23/comedy2121/8fa93010-b5a8-4d02-b72c-bf57ca37341c_zpshghehgdv.jpg

and the final thing to do was make a set of grips for it. I first thought about Ivory but decided to save what I had for future projects, and the Rams Horn I had was too short. then I found something I bought a few years back and forgot I had. it's ancient bone. after a little work I had them fit to the grip frame, it's not quite as good a fit as I would have liked but I had no wiggle room on the blanks so it was this or nothing. for an added touch I used the blind grip screw technique.


http://i394.Rule #2/albums/pp23/comedy2121/IMG_0213_zpsrwf2umfj.jpg


all in all i'm happy with the way it turned out!:)



http://i394.Rule #2/albums/pp23/comedy2121/IMG_0542_zpspycr6v9u.jpg

http://i394.Rule #2/albums/pp23/comedy2121/IMG_0545_zpse2ufulsj.jpg

http://i394.Rule #2/albums/pp23/comedy2121/IMG_0536_zpsbgdvwe5f.jpg

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## LSCG (Aug 21, 2015)

it shoots pretty good too.

this 6 shot group using Todd Corder's 120 gr FNGC measured 2 1/4" center to center at 50 yards.

http://i394.Rule #2/albums/pp23/comedy2121/P1100171_zps7lglotim.jpg

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 21, 2015)

You did a lot of work on it Zane and the pics really help to understand the process . Thanks for sharing !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 21, 2015)

Holy cow...that looks sooooo much better than before. Nice job Zane...real nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 21, 2015)

Nice grips and Gun!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 21, 2015)

I can't believe the differences in the triggers is so substantial. I've never done any trigger work so I didn't realize how much material you actually remove to get a lighter pull - they almost look like they belong on different guns. Excellent work and thanks for showing us the process. It's a fine looking gun even though I am not crazy about the grips, but that's a eye-of-the-beholder thing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 21, 2015)

That's really sweet! Thanks for sharing it with us!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## LSCG (Aug 21, 2015)

thanks y'all!!





Kevin said:


> I can't believe the differences in the triggers is so substantial. I've never done any trigger work so I didn't realize how much material you actually remove to get a lighter pull - they almost look like they belong on different guns. Excellent work and thanks for showing us the process. It's a fine looking gun even though I am not crazy about the grips, but that's a eye-of-the-beholder thing.



well actually there wasn't much work done to the trigger. I did polish all the internals so everything would be smoother but that was about it. really the best way to get a lighter trigger pull on a ruger single action is to get a reduced power spring kit from Wolff. it really makes a world of difference.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## HomeBody (Aug 22, 2015)

I sure don't get out much. I didn't even know there was such a thing as a single 7. What the heck caliber is that? So you converted a stock 7 into a Bisley 7. Did you remove all the roll markings from the barrel or did Ruger finally stop putting that stupid warning on there? Looks great and I think Bill Ruger would approve. Gary


----------



## LSCG (Aug 22, 2015)

HomeBody said:


> I sure don't get out much. I didn't even know there was such a thing as a single 7. What the heck caliber is that? So you converted a stock 7 into a Bisley 7. Did you remove all the roll markings from the barrel or did Ruger finally stop putting that stupid warning on there? Looks great and I think Bill Ruger would approve. Gary



thanks Gary,

the Single Seven is a Lipsey's Exclusive that was released last fall. it's built on the single six main frame and is chambered for the 327 Federal Magnum. it can also fire 32H&R mag, 32 S&W long or short and the 32acp. and as the name denotes it is a 7 shot. the safety warnings are still on the barrel but Lipsey's got Ruger to stamp them on the underside so they're not as visible.

i'm hoping to get my third Lipsey's Ruger next month. they recently released a 5 shot Super Blackhawk Bisley in 454 casull/45colt and 480. I've always wanted a 5 shot 45 colt but have never been able to afford a conversion. now I get my chance!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

